# Furnace access in bedroom



## Pilotjoe (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello
   I have an attic space that shares a wall with a bedroom. The attic space houses my high efficiency furnace unit with all vents and exhaust ports thru the roof.  The attic has a fire suppression sprinkler system and the furnace installation meets all space requirements. My question is whether or not I can have an access panel from the bedroom into the attic space to use if the furnace needs annual service or eventually replacement. I know the furnace cannot be in a bedroom closet or in the actual bedroom. But what about an access panel? Thank you.


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome 

A heater in San Diego?

So how is it accessed now???


----------



## Pilotjoe (Sep 16, 2020)

There is an access panel now but a “for hire building inspection service” says it’s illegal. I’m trying to find out if it is.


----------



## Robert (Sep 17, 2020)

I believe it's allowed since the furnace is high efficiency. If it's not, then no. The access panel needs to be min. size to remove equipment. Is this the only attic access?


----------



## cda (Sep 17, 2020)

If you can take a picture

Make it a link and post

Or Flickr or drop box or 

would help to see what you have

One or two story house???


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2020)

http://www.longbeach.gov/globalassets/lbds/media-library/documents/building--safety/inspections/information-bulletins/ib-bu-018-typical-installation-of-forced-air-unit--rev-04-04-17-
		

yes you can but:
this handout  is from the city of long beach but basically has the codes for an attic mounted FAU in California


----------



## classicT (Sep 17, 2020)

Yup, your fine.


----------



## ICE (Sep 17, 2020)

We have a longstanding policy that if an attic access to a furnace is within a sleeping room it would require a special access as per 904.1.  I realize that the attic is not mentioned as a problem in the code but we have done it that way forever.

High efficiency was mentioned here as getting a pass but high efficiency is not the same as direct vent type which does get a pass.


----------



## classicT (Sep 17, 2020)

ICE said:


> We have a longstanding policy that if an attic access to a furnace is within a sleeping room it would require a special access as per 904.1.  I realize that the attic is not mentioned as a problem in the code but we have done it that way forever.
> 
> High efficiency was mentioned here as getting a pass but high efficiency is not the same as direct vent type which does get a pass.


Why not accept a gasket around the opening? An air-tight seal is typically already required per the energy codes. A gasket is all that your garage man door has, and far more risk associated therein.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Why not accept a gasket around the opening? An air-tight seal is typically already required per the energy codes. A gasket is all that your garage man door has, and far more risk associated therein.


THEY NEED THAT FOR THE ENERGY CODE


----------



## classicT (Sep 17, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Why not accept a gasket around the opening? An air-tight seal is typically already required per the energy codes. A gasket is all that your garage man door has, and far more risk associated therein.





mark handler said:


> THEY NEED THAT FOR THE ENERGY CODE


That is what I said. Do you disagree or ...?


----------



## ICE (Sep 17, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Why not accept a gasket around the opening? An air-tight seal is typically already required per the energy codes. A gasket is all that your garage man door has, and far more risk associated therein.


The garage man door will not open to a sleeping room.  904, 904.1, 904.1.1, 904.1.2 contain all that is required and oddly enough a field applied gasket is allowed. The field applied gasket can only be applied to the door frame and must be approved by the AHJ.  The self-closing feature is a problem when the access is in the ceiling but I have seen it done.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 18, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> That is what I said. Do you disagree or ...?


yes


----------



## hamnajain (Sep 23, 2020)

Just guessing from experience. It's worth hiring an HVAC guy to tell you. Whoever you have to move the furnace can tell you what's needed.


----------



## Sifu (Sep 23, 2020)

Not sure we have enough information.   The other access panel question wasn't answered.  Is it a direct vent?  Not sure what code books are being cited but the 2018 IFGC 303.3 & IRC 2406.2 says you can't locate the appliance in a room that opens "only into such rooms".  Does the attic have openings to any other room? Does it have ventilation openings to the outside.  How big is the attic space (does it meet or exceed the volume requirements for indoor combustion air)?  

I think the intent of the code is that the appliance combustion chamber being open to these rooms carries a risk, which should be mitigated by other combustion air sources and ventilation.  If it is in an attic, where it obtains combustion air from the attic space which is vented, and likely meets the volume requirements, and is behind a gasketed door I wouldn't see an issue.  The intent behind a self-closing device is so that it doesn't rely on human intervention to remember to close it.  Not sure I see an attic access door as something that would be forgotten. If the appliance can't off-gas into the room, or be back-drafted by local exhaust, or deplete the oxygen in the sleeping room, I wouldn't have an issue.  I think the intent of this section is for closets, mechanical rooms and other small spaces adjacent to bathrooms.  If it is in a tiny attic, with poor ventilation, then I would see a potential issue.


----------



## ICE (Sep 23, 2020)

As I stated earlier, it has been our policy to not allow an unprotected attic access in a bedroom if there is a fuel fired appliance in that attic.  However, when the learned people here at the forum disagree with me on a topic I usually take another look.  So I asked a mechanical engineer that I respect.  His reply mirrored Sifu's post.....with a bit more.  He said that he sees my point and given the vagaries of our profession (different layouts, differing inspector skills) he is in agreement with the correction but would not be able to back me up with code if I were challenged.  He said that he would take the issue to the head mechanical engineer and get back to me.

When he got back to me it was a decision to enforce the energy code with a functional gasket that seals the access panel.  So here is an example of a longstanding policy that has been eliminated. The thing that's wrong with this is that my AHJ will not broadcast the new policy so myself and a few other inspectors will be the only ones that are aware of the change. 

Then I consider those vagaries.  I consider who we have for inspectors.  I think that the longstanding policy was that way for a reason.   But for the learned people out there...it is your choice.


----------



## Sifu (Sep 23, 2020)

I too have seen standard operating procedures or ways of doing things that I didn't understand until I took into account the critical thinking ability and skills of those the procedures were originally written for.  As I have said before, the code can't cover everything, and sometimes it relies on the inspector to apply his/her knowledge and interpretation of the intent.  When that can't be relied upon then backing up to the black and white of a policy is the only answer.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 23, 2020)

2018 IRC
G2406.2 (303.3) Prohibited locations.
Appliances shall not be located in sleeping rooms, bathrooms, toilet rooms, storage closets or surgical rooms, or in a space that opens only into such rooms or spaces, *except where the installation complies with one of the following:*

5.    The appliance is installed in a room or space that opens only into a bedroom or bathroom, and such room or space is used for no other purpose and is provided with a solid weather-stripped door equipped with an approved self-closing device. Combustion air shall be taken directly from the outdoors in accordance with Section G2407.6.


----------



## Robert (Sep 24, 2020)

mtlogcabin has it.....that is where the direct vent furnace comes into play...the combustion air is only from the exterior via a coaxial flue.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 24, 2020)

Note, many states require inspectors to continually upgrade their knowledge to maintain their licenses. an AHJ's duty to verify?


----------



## ICE (Sep 24, 2020)

Robert said:


> mtlogcabin has it.....that is where the direct vent furnace comes into play...the combustion air is only from the exterior via a coaxial flue.



My interpretation of "taken directly from the outdoors" is not limited to direct vent appliances.  A duct or opening to the exterior or a ventilated attic is also directly from the outdoors.

mtlogcabin gave us #5 and it's a sure bet that direct vent appliances are also "one of the following."


----------



## ICE (Sep 24, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Note, many states require inspectors to continually upgrade their knowledge to maintain their licenses. an AHJ's duty to verify?


Not in California.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 25, 2020)

If you look at G2407.6 it permits you to use the attic ( room or space ) as the source of combustion air for any type of furnace provided the attic has louvered gable end vents. 
So the placement of the furnace in an attic with properly sized gable end attic vents should not be a code issue. The things to look for is the combustion air intake protected from blockage from for example blow in insulation that may be "washed" around the attic. As far as attic access from the bedroom you will need a gasket-ed access panel  however the self closing requirement should not be necessary  since it is not a "door" that is likely to be left open


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 25, 2020)

ICE said:


> Not in California.



Yes in CA!


----------

